# The Dreamblood by N.K. Jemisin



## Werthead (May 15, 2012)

*The Dreamblood #1: The Killing Moon by NK Jemisin*





> In  the city-state of Gujaareh, power is split between the ruling Prince  and the priests of the dream goddess Hananja. The priests have magic  based on the power of dreams, with which they can heal the sick. One  sect, the Gatherers, is dedicated to helping people peacefully pass over  when their time has come. However, when the Gatherer Ehiru discovers he  has been manipulated into trying to kill an innocent, he realises that  Gujaareh is threatened by a conspiracy lurking at the very heart of the  nation.
> 
> 
> The Killing Moon is the first novel in the Dreamblood duology,  the latest work from N.K. Jemisin (the author of the Inheritance  Trilogy, which I have not yet read). It's an epic fantasy, but one that  proudly discards the limitations of a Medieval European setting.  Gujaareh is inspired by the legends and mythology of ancient Egypt,  although it is not a carbon copy (there are no pyramids, sphinxes or  mummies), and the novel draws upon Carl Jung's ideas about the  collective unconscious to provide its unique magic system.
> ...


----------



## Werthead (Sep 6, 2013)

*The Dreamblood #2: The Shadowed Sun by N.K. Jemisin*





> The  city of Gujaareh chafes under the rule of the Kisuans, who lack respect  for the traditions of the city and its priesthood. When a son of the  previous, deranged prince emerges as a warleader of a fierce barbarian  tribe, the inhabitants of Gujaareh prepare for a rebellion...until a  mysterious plague begins striking at the populace through their dreams.
> 
> 
> _The Shadowed Sun_ is the second and concluding volume of the *Dreamblood* duology, following up on _The Killing Moon_.  This book sees N.K. Jemisin shifting gears from the first volume, which  was focused more on investigations and conspiracies within the city.  This second book is more about politics, the gathering of armies and,  well, perhaps what can be described more as 'traditional epic fantasy  guff'. However, Jemisin's take on traditional epic fantasy guff is  refreshing, with the narrative never caving in to cliche and with  widely-diverse storylines converging in unexpected and unpredictable  ways.
> ...


----------

